# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Chia sẻ kinh Nghiệm Du Lịch Bụi Ninh Chữ - Vĩnh Hy

## vannghi

*SAU ĐÂY MÌNH XIN CHIA SẺ ĐẾN CÁC BẠN CÁCH ĐI BỤI NINH CHỮ - VĨNH HY*
Đầu tiên mĩnh xin gửi lời chào đến tất cả các bạn trên diễn đàn. Mình là dân làm trong ngành du lich nhưng sở thích của mình là du lịch bụi và Phượt. Hôm nay mình sẽ chia sẽ đến các bạn kinh nghiệm và hướng dẫn các bạn chi tiết tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Vịnh Vĩnh Hy.

Giới thiệu địa điểm: Ninh Chữ - Vịnh Vĩnh Hy thuộc tỉnh Ninh Thuận đây là vùng biển hoang sơ nên có thể nói là tuyệt đep, nước trong thấy đáy. Cảm giác được ngâm mình trong làn nước nơi đây thật tuyệt vời.
Thời gian đi: Các bạn phải chọn khởi hành vào các tháng hè tránh mùa bão ( nhất là những tháng 10, 11, 12) bởi vì những tháng này gió mạnh có thể thuyễn không ra vịnh Vĩnh Hy đươc. Và Lưu ý các bạn nên chọn các ngày cuối tuần để đi nhé vì Vịnh Vĩnh Hy ngày thường không có khách nên khi thuê tàu đáy tốn nhiều kinh phí vấn đề này minh xin nói rõ sau.
Chuẩn bị hành lý: Bạn nên đem theo đồ mặc chất liệu cotton, mỏng và mát vì thời tiết tại Phan Rang rất nóng bức. Nhớ mang theo kem chống nắng nhé.

*=> Nào bay giờ bắt đầu hành trình thôi!!!*


Đâu tiên bạn phải book vé xe đến Phan Rang trước, bạn có thể chọn khởi hành buổi tối hoặc buổi sáng (Theo chương trình này mình khởi hành vào buổi tối) bạn có thể chọn các hãng xe sau để đặt vé: Quê Hương, Quốc Trung, Tuấn Tú,... ( trong các nhà xe trên xe Quốc Trung mới và đẹp nhất và giá cũng cao hơn 10.000vnđ), nếu bạn muốn thuận tiện tham quan tháp chàm Po klong Garai thì chọn Quê Hương vì bến xe nằm gần tháp chàm hơn tiết kiệm chi phí đi lại.

Khi đã đặt được vé thì bạn chỉ cẫn hẹn với nhà xe địa điểm rước bạn là đươc. Nếu xe khởi hành tối thì lên xe bạn ngủ một giấc sáng là đến Phan Rang. Chương trình du lịch Ninh Chữ - Vĩnh Hy bắt đầu nào:

*Ngày 1: Phan Rang - Ninh Chữ*
+ Sáng: Việc đầu tiên khi bước xuống xe chắc chắn là bạn muốn đi tìm chỗ nghỉ chân đúng không? Bây giờ bạn phải cần xác định tư tưởng mình như sau: Muốn ở gần biển hay muốn ở trung tâm cho vui.
 => Nếu bạn muốn ở gần biển thì chọn các khách sạn nằm trên đường Yên Ninh mình xin nêu ra một số khách sạn sau: Cao cấp trước nhé ( Long Thuận Resort, Hoàn Cầu Resort,...), Trung Bình ( Hồng Đức 2, Tím Paradise,...).
 => Nếu bạn muốn ơ trung tâm vui nhôn thì chọn các khách sạn đường 16 tháng 4: Ks Mai Mai, Hồng Đức 1, ...
- Lưu ý các bạn là Ninh Chữ chưa phát triển du lịch nhiều nên khu vực gần biển buổi tối thường rất ít hàng quán muốn ăn gì cũng khó ( trừ khu vực trước resort Long Thuân bán nhiều hải sản)
- Khi đã chọn cho mình được trú thân giờ đến việc ăn chơi đây. Vì đi tối nên đến Ninh Chữ khá sớm sau khi nhận phòng các bạn có thể ra biển để ngắm bình minh và tắm biển, biển ở đây khá trong nhé.
- Việc ăn uống mình sẽ ít đề cặp đến vì mõi người có sở thích ăn uống riêng nhé các bạn có thể ăn hải sản hoặc ra đường 16 tháng 4 rất nhiều quán ăn ngon.
+ Chiều: Sau buổi sáng tắm biển thỏa thich va buổi trưa nghỉ ngơi thì buổi chiều ta sẽ đi tham khu di tích tháp Chăm Po kLong Garai. Phương tiện xe ôm hoặc taxi tùy các bạn chọn nhé. Thời gian thích hợp nhất là 16h00 vì trời bắt đầu mat dần.
Vì mình không biết đươc các bạn chọn ở khu vực nào nên không thể đo khoang cách được nhé.
+ Tối tự do ăn chơi, Nếu các bạn ở khu vực đường 16 tháng 4 thì buổi tối có thể đi bộ ra bảo tàng Ninh Thuận ở đây có công trình rất đep nhé tha hồ chụp hình và tự sướng. Hihi.
Kết thúc ngày 1

*NGÀY 2: NINH CHỮ - VỊNH VĨNH HY*

- Sáng các bạn dậy khoảng 7h ăn sáng. Xong hỏi người dân địa điểm gần nhất để đón tuyến xe buýt Ninh Chữ - Vĩnh Hy, Trung bình 30 phút sẽ có 1 chuyến. Khi lên xe buýt rồi các bạn chỉ việc ngắm cảnh, trên đường xe chạy các bạn sẽ được ngắm nhìn cảnh đồi núi rất đẹp nhưng cũng không kém phần bể tim khi xe qua những khúc cua nguy hiểm nhé ( sợ kinh luôn các bạn ạ.hjhj). Khoảng 1h15' di chuyển thì các bạn đến Vịnh Vĩnh Hy.
- Xe buýt đậu bên ngoài các bạn sẽ đi bộ vào trong bến thuyến ơ đây sẽ có nhiều đội thuyền các bạn chọn ai cũng đươc nhưng phải xem giá nhe ở đây có 2 phuong pháp lựa chon:
=> Nếu bạn đi ít người 2 - 8 ngưỡi thì bạn phải ghép chung với khách khác để đủ thuyền và giá được tính đầu người khoảng 60.000vnđ ( Lưu ý bạn phải hơi giá đã bao gồm phí bảo tồn chưa nhé nếu không bạn sẽ bị thu thêm 10.000vnđ nữa đấy). Và nếu các bạn đi số lương ít thì cần phải đi vào ngày cuối tuần như mình nói đầu bài thì bạn mới tìm đươc khách ghép cùng còn ngày thường thì ở đây không có khách để bạn ghép đau và bạn phải thuê nguyên tàu từ 600k trở lên.
=> Bạn đi nhiều người bạn có thể chọn hình thức thuê thuyền riêng như thế gia tính ra cũng khoảng 60k/người mà các bạn có thể chủ động hơn về thời gian vui chơi.
- Khi đã xong gia cả và tàu thuyền thì ra khơi thôi nào!!! Các bạn sẽ được đi tàu đay kính ( Là tàu có kính ở phái dưới đáy ) tàu sẽ đua các bạn đến khu vực bảo tồn có rất nhiều san hô, tại đây các bạn ngồi trên thuyền tha hồ ngắm cảnh đẹp như. Sau đó tàu sẽ đưa các bạn đến bãi tắm bà điên, bãi tắm này khá đep nhé ( đi sẽ biết không có từ để tả. kaka) tại đây các bạn tha hồ thưởng thức hải sản nhé, rất tươi và ngon ( nhớ trả giá nhe  ;D)
- Sau khi các bạn đã vui chơi thỏa thích tàu sẽ đưa các bạn về lại cảng, các bạn đón xe buýt về lại Ninh Chữ nhé. 

- Chiều: Chương trình tự do nhé. 
- Tới đây chương trình của bạn có thể xem như kết thúc nhé. Cac bạn có thể đặc xe để về buổi tối hoặc ở lại thêm 1 đêm nữa sáng hôm sau về cũng đươc
Lưu ý: Các bạn phải book vé xe lượt về trước nhé để tránh trường hợp hết vé.
Trên là những kinh nghiệm di bụi Ninh Chữ - Vịnh Hy mình muốn chia sẻ cùng các bạn nào có sở thích giống như minh. Hy vọng bài viết giúp ích được cho nhiều bạn có ý định khám phá Ninh Chữ - Vĩnh Hy. Nếu có chỗ nào chưa rõ các bạn có thể hỏi trực tiếp trên đây hoặc yahoo: vannghi_911

Mình xin bô sung thêm một số giá trong tour nhé.

1. Gia vé xe SG - PHAN RANG: 160.000vnđ
2. Vé tháp chàm Po klong Garai: 15.000vnđ
3. Giá phòng khách sạn: Resrot: 800.000vnđ - 1.200.000vnđ, Ks Trung bình: 200.000vnđ - 500.000vnđ

=> Lần sau mình sẽ chia sẻ cách book phòng, phuong tiện di chuyển và đi bụi Đà Lạt mà không cần phải tham gia tour festival hoa đà lạt vào mùa festival năm nay nhé.

----------

